# Spot beam and transponder info?



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

My HD locals on Sat 129(?) have recently begun breaking up.
I suspect dish aim but would like to confirm signal strength first.
Can someone please point me to information that will tell which transponder
is being used to spot beam HD locals to Tulsa OK?
Thanks in advance


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The Echostar Knowledge Base chart says 129° tr14s36.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

Great!! Thank you


----------



## plarkinjr (Feb 12, 2008)

phrelin said:


> The Echostar Knowledge Base chart says 129° tr14s36.


That chart appears to be almost 6mos old. Is there a newer version floating around somewhere?


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

See: http://www.satbeams.com/satellites?norad=33453, for Ciel II.


----------



## rocatman (Nov 28, 2003)

Tulsa1 said:


> My HD locals on Sat 129(?) have recently begun breaking up.
> I suspect dish aim but would like to confirm signal strength first.
> Can someone please point me to information that will tell which transponder
> is being used to spot beam HD locals to Tulsa OK?
> Thanks in advance


Actually you can find out just using your satellite receiver as long as you can get your locals at least some of the time. Just tune to a local channel then go into the menu. Get to the point dish screen and the TP for your local should be the one that the satellite receiver is tuned to.


----------

